

Ask Questions for Nick Takayama, Developer of Early Edition from Glasshouse Apps - theguycalledtom
http://www.cidercast.com/p/listen-live.html
Nick Takayama is coming in. He worked on The Early Edition from Glasshouse Apps. Leave a question you want us to ask him and we will ask him the good ones. Listen Live at live.cidercast.com, check twitter @cidercast to see when we go live.
======
theguycalledtom
Nick Takayama is coming in to the Cidercast podcast. He worked on The Early
Edition from Glasshouse Apps. Leave a question you want us to ask him and we
will ask him the good ones. Listen Live at live.cidercast.com, check twitter
@cidercast to see when we go live.

